# Flag Display plan.



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

My #2 Daughter (who is in the Air Force and was stationed in the middle east during Operation Iraqi Freedom) sent me a flag that was carried on a mission by one of the pilots in her outfit. 

Of course, once again, its raining in Tampa. Its been raining all week with no let up forecast until sometime next week. That means I can't do any wood working outside... 

So I've been hammering together some plans for a proper display case for the flag. I'm going to be using Red Oak with Walnut accents and Danish oil for the finish. I'm planning to make a rectangle rather than a triangle so I can display both the flag and the certificate under one glass.

Here is a drawing of what I'm thinking of making. The flag will go in the left section and the certificate will be on a dark blue back ground to the right side. Let me know what you all think of my idea.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

That's a good idea to combine them. 

A couple of thoughts:

Is there something you can add in the triangular section between the flag and certificate? In your drawing it pops out as a large empty section. Maybe another certificate that you make up telling the details (dates/location) of your daughters service and date/details of her "presenting" it to you? Maybe emblems of the Air Force/unit of your daughter? - Some ideas to think about.

Another thought - depending on how and where you plan to hang the display, what about making it a vertical rectangle with the flag on top and the certificate mounted below it?


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a picture of her and the pilots that I was planning to put in that open space. Its not shown in the drawings, yet.

As far as making it vertical, the wife likes that idea also. I'd have to find someone to make the glass for it though so it would not end up having two blank spaces at the top when the flag is placed in its proper position. A lot of the size is determined by the relationship of the flag to the certificate.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

johnnie52 said:


> I have a picture of her and the pilots that I was planning to put in that open space. Its not shown in the drawings, yet.


 That's perfect. I think that I would leave it horizontal. Like you said, making it vertical brings on other challenges. 

You are probably already planning on this, but make sure you get good UV blocking glass to help prevent fading of this family heirloom. Might even want to go for non-glare glass as well - assuming you can combine both those features in one pane of glass.

And perhaps the most important, please post a picture when you are done. I've got a 48 star flag from my Grandfathers casket that I've been thinking of making a case for when I can find the time.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I was thinking of doing a write up in the project showcase area but maybe I'll just post a picture of the finished display. After all, its basically just a long narrow box. Not a crane, or tank, or even a super cool scroll work cutting. :laughing:


----------



## Stick (Aug 23, 2007)

From my experience in quite a few flag boxes and military retirement display cases, the number one thing overlooked is deciding on where you're going to put it. So, if you haven't picked out that perfect spot on a wall, or on a desk, etc., then I'd do that first. That way, you can let the display space dictate what type of box you should build. I've had more than one person ask me to build them a specific shaped display box, then tell me later they don't know where to display it. 

Other than that, your design looks good.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

It will either go in our hallway or in the computer room (3rd bedroom). Both places have ample wall space.

I'm hoping that the rain stops soon so I can get started working on it. :boat:


----------

